# Akhal-Teke Fillies



## Prospect108 (Jun 26, 2019)

Been obsessed with these horses ever since I visited a stud farm some years back. I’ve spent some time doing research and finally decided to get one as an endurance horse. I’m looking at a lot more horses but I figured I’d get these fillies critiqued as I’m eyeing them the most. They are both approximately yearlings. What do you guys think?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I find it very hard to judge a horse at the 'yearling' stage. Those images are also odd, perhaps photoshopped onto their backgrounds.


Anyway, not being able to judge the confo at this age, I can say that I recently was introduced to some Ahkal-Teke horses, and was super impressed.


Yes, some find their long necks and bodies off putting. But, once you meet the person inside the body (the personality), you will be in love. They are such intelligent horses, it's like they are an alien intelligent life form. They are surprisingly calm and confident and very brave. Really neat horses.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I find Akhal - Teke's very odd in form so I don't think that I would spot a good one, especially at a year old. They are very interesting and I would love to meet some one day. The top photo strikes me more as what an Akhal Teke looks like in my mind.


----------



## Prospect108 (Jun 26, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I find it very hard to judge a horse at the 'yearling' stage. Those images are also odd, perhaps photoshopped onto their backgrounds.
> 
> 
> Anyway, not being able to judge the confo at this age, I can say that I recently was introduced to some Ahkal-Teke horses, and was super impressed.
> ...


They truly are incredible, very smooth with their trot as well. I was surprised at how resilient they are for their structure at first. Hopefully I’ll be able to get a flight out and see these two myself, I’m favoring the palomino slightly.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I admit I don't know much about the breed or breed characteristics except from pictures I've seen posted here or online.
But based on a horse is a horse...
I like the frame, the shape and confirmation of the palomino better.
To me, it just flows together better.
I look at needing a wither to hold a saddle better during endurance rides.
I look for a bigger bum and motor hind end.
I look for a leg that will give power yet be ground covering in distance covered per stride.
I look for a deeper heart-girth so larger heart and definitely lung capacity possible.
I look for a larger muzzle and wider profile so breathing under stress is easier and more capacity travels the sinus passages.
The palomino to me just flows together easier and has more development than the other for both being yearlings.
I look for a thicker bone for what can be "pounding" work over many miles for less injury to occur doing endurance riding training and events.
And, I know at this age it can all change near overnight... 
Enjoy your search...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I also don't know much about breed specifics, but the palomino (at this stage) does look better put together. 

What an odd picture though - looks like it is taken in front of an office building? Hunh. 

They are certainly cool horses and very different than what I typically see in my area. Very neat.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The buckskin has a better shoulder but her back is rather long, and she looks shallow (as well as awkward but that both the breed and her age, I am guessing). 
The palomino is smoother, more depth to her heartgirth, shorter back. If temperament is similar I think she would be the better horse -- but yearlings are very difficult to judge as others have mentioned. Withers are often non-existent at this age.

Are they from the same barn?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't get past the horse standing in front of an office building...what the....


Anyways... first of all a lot of people are not going to be able to critique the breed properly because it's so different from what they are used to seeing. Despite having more then proven themselves athletically if you show a picture to the average unfamiliar person they're going to say "what's wrong with it." So keep that in mind.

Another thought is it's a rare breed with a limited gene pool, you're going to be seeing and buying from serious breeders. When you have very popular breeds you run into poor breeding, backyard breeding, and horses that are a poor example of the breed, or horses in general. Popularity ruins breeds, horses, and dogs too. Since you're not dealing with that while of course there's no guarantee that EVERY AT is going to be an amazing horse, you're much more likely to be picking from the "select few" just to begin with.

Both of those look like good choices. The buckskin does look less mature. I would want to see more pics (not in the city..) and the parents as well as know what the parents have done, siblings?. More importantly when you have two good choices is to see which one you click with more.

You don't say what you're looking to do but I assume you have experience to buy a youngster and train it up to compete, but unless we are talking professional level (and even then) clicking with the horse is just if not more important. I also think a good breeder would be able to match you to the right horse if they have a few options for you.

I don't think either of those is a bad choice, but they're also just babies right now.

And I'm jealous, I'd love an AT keep us posted!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really can't say enough about how impressed I was with the temperament of the horses I met at an AT farm on San Juan Island, in WA state, USA.
The brood mares approached us in the field with great confidence and trust. The never pinned an ear, not once, at any other horse. The stud was gorgeous, and very friendly and curious (over the fence). They were very regal, and much sturdier than they look in the photos.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I love that office building photo. The horse is like, "OK, you can take my picture real quick, but I've got to be in a meeting in five minutes..."


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

They are said to be just as ancient a breed as Arabians if not even older. Although there is no "evidence", many believe that at least one of the three imported founders of the Thoroughbred was an Akhal-Teke (The Byerley Turk).


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> I love that office building photo. The horse is like, "OK, you can take my picture real quick, but I've got to be in a meeting in five minutes..."


I so want to know what the people who created the pictures were thinking. I would love some HF people with Photoshop skills to give her a few different settings- I'm thinking Grand Canyon, outer space, Fifth Avenue, the Eiffel Tower...the possibilities are endless.

Sorry to derail your thread OP. I don't know the breed but my initial reaction was that the first filly has a very thin neck even for her lean body and the second looks more balanced. If you have hands on with them, and also the ability to inspect the sire and dam, that would probably be very helpful.


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

I'm going to be different. I like the first filly better. I expect an AT to look different than what I'm used to, and she definitely does. For an ancient and uncommon breed, they must have done something right with their lineage. I have never wanted one, but I can appreciate the differences of all breeds. I would love to meet an AT in person.


----------



## Prospect108 (Jun 26, 2019)

Avna said:


> The buckskin has a better shoulder but her back is rather long, and she looks shallow (as well as awkward but that both the breed and her age, I am guessing).
> The palomino is smoother, more depth to her heartgirth, shorter back. If temperament is similar I think she would be the better horse -- but yearlings are very difficult to judge as others have mentioned. Withers are often non-existent at this age.
> 
> Are they from the same barn?





Yogiwick said:


> I'm sorry I can't get past the horse standing in front of an office building...what the....
> 
> 
> Anyways... first of all a lot of people are not going to be able to critique the breed properly because it's so different from what they are used to seeing. Despite having more then proven themselves athletically if you show a picture to the average unfamiliar person they're going to say "what's wrong with it." So keep that in mind.
> ...


I’ve worked with Arabian youngsters in the past (inhand and with others of course) and considered this for a long time before deciding to do so myself. 

I’d most likely start at 2-3, although many have advised me to start such a horse later. I’m going with whatever my trainer says, but I feel this would be a great experience and help with bonding later on. (Heard Akhal-Tekes are one person horses which I find interesting)

Just noticed the office building, I thought it was some high-end barn, ha.

Here are their sale pages and pedigrees, quite impressive imo.

http://akhalteke-sale.com/horse/Azaliya/
http://akhalteke-sale.com/horse/Afrodika/

Since I’m getting a flight out there I’m keeping a couple others in mind. It’s gonna be a pain finding a vet out there for a check if I decide to go on, but I’m committed.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Buckskin has better front to back balance. Both are trump high, but looking at the balance from stifle to elbows buckskin is more level. She also gives a smoother image. Paliminios parts don't flow together as nicely.

I also like the lumbar connection more on the buckskin. With long backs, you need a good lumbar. You can see where the lumbosacral joint is in relation to the point of the hip. Closer the better.

Hind legs are straight, might grow out of it but could predispose to stifle weakness. Overall the buckskin is lighter, especially though the neck. Its disproportionately light. Hopefully she'll mature into it. Pasterns are a bit longer than ideal.

Love ATs. Live decently close to a big breeder. Would love to buy one one day.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Are you traveling to Leningrad? There are Alkal Teke breeders in other countries. Russia is a difficult country to deal with. Do you speak Russian? Very few people speak English there. Customs are complicated. It is easy to misunderstand.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the palomino's back is TOO short, the breed is known for having a long back. I'm curious if people like her more because her conformation is LESS breed type and more "common".

I think the buckskin has better breed type.

Looking at the additional photos I like the buckskin, good breed type as I said, but while she's much lighter she's a baby and I think she will mature the better horse. I still think either are good options.

I like that they are from the same place and you'll be able to see some others as well, the breeder should be able to help you choose.


----------



## Prospect108 (Jun 26, 2019)

knightrider said:


> Are you traveling to Leningrad? There are Alkal Teke breeders in other countries. Russia is a difficult country to deal with. Do you speak Russian? Very few people speak English there. Customs are complicated. It is easy to misunderstand.


I figured since I’m going there anyways it would be a good opportunity to check out some of the traditional breeding stock. I’ll probably have to bring a translator or family along with me (depends if they speak the same dialect). My only worry is whether the trip to here will stress out the animal too much or not.


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

Please update. The Alkal Teke has always been one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you go to the link on the buckskin filly and enlarge the pictures there's one you can see her teeth and she's parrot mouthed. If you are buying a filly because you want to breed her somewhere down the road then this would be a definite pass.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> If you go to the link on the buckskin filly and enlarge the pictures there's one you can see her teeth and she's parrot mouthed. If you are buying a filly because you want to breed her somewhere down the road then this would be a definite pass.


Good catch! I went back and looked, but you can't see her top teeth and I think it could definitely be how her lips are in that picture. Definitely something to check!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> If you go to the link on the buckskin filly and enlarge the pictures there's one you can see her teeth and she's parrot mouthed. If you are buying a filly because you want to breed her somewhere down the road then this would be a definite pass.


Agree with this! Overall prefer the buckskin except the parrot mouth would be a definite no. The palomino does not seem to be as breed type as the first one, but as stated really hard to judge yearlings. Would want to see pictures of the parents.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Good catch! I went back and looked, but you can't see her top teeth and I think it could definitely be how her lips are in that picture. Definitely something to check!


It wasn't hard to catch since in all the pictures her top lip stuck out so much like she was getting ready to whinny so I looked hard at that one picture. You can barely see her top teeth but they are there.









It's not bad enough it's going to hurt her as a riding horse but not something you want in your genetics and it should significantly lower her value.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I was all ready to like the buckskin best until I looked at their sales pages. I noticed the mouth right away. While it actually looks like it's not that bad in the one photo that shows her teeth, in just about every photo she looks parrot mouthed. Her upper lip sort of reminds me of a tapir. :mrgreen:

The palomino doesn't have that at all. One of the reasons the neck on the palomino might look a bit more attractive is that the mane is longer. The longer roach gives her a thicker looking neck, which is a bit more asthetically pleasing at first glance. So I think some of the difference in the neck is just an optical illusion. 

Anyway, after looking at all the photos, I prefer the palomino. I really like the buckskin a lot........but the lip is really weird. I wonder if she could have had a halter on and they photo shopped it out? It might explain the pooky lip. Because the teeth only look slightly off, not enough to account for the hanging lip?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

@trailhorserider I'm not able to see the top teeth (shrug). But as far as the lip it's pretty irrelevent. I also think it's how she's holding it, plenty of horses do that when they're excited. It makes her look parrot mouthed yes, but I can show a million of examples of horses that are not and that do not have abnormal lips. I do think it's worth checking her teeth in person for sure, but I wouldn't cross her off the list just based off her mouth in those photos. And if there is a *slight* overbite then it shouldn't matter too much unless planning on breeding. The styles of the photos while obviously well done are candid. If you look at the others the horses are excited and dancing around. Sort of like how the photograph halter Arabs, it's not like she's holding her lip like that when sleeping. Though, the picture with the teeth is particularly unattractive lol!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the body build of the palomino but i don't care for the back legs. Legs are very upright and camped under behind. I don't like the body build on the buckskin. I think you could do better than either of them. Of the two, i would pick the palomino.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Avna said:


> They are said to be just as ancient a breed as Arabians if not even older. Although there is no "evidence", many believe that at least one of the three imported founders of the Thoroughbred was an Akhal-Teke (The Byerley Turk).



I think that could be very true--T-breds look a LOT more like Teke's than Arabs.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I would have to choose the buckskin, I really think that she will grow into herself and all those seemingly extra long bits and pieces will end up in one seamless and beautifully put together horse. 



I don't think she is parrot mouthed and if she is it is a very slight malformation. I spent a lot of time staring at those pics of her and she just seems to have a very mobile and expressive mouth. When she is more relaxed the mouth relaxes too. Phoenix had a very mobile mouth and could purse it and suck lemons in disapproval with the best of them and was not parrot mouthed in the least.


There is something of the nature of that buckskin filly that speaks to me - I'll have her if you don't want her lol.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I too don't know much about these stunning horses. But that first filly's feet - ouch! The poor girl, having such high heeled, 'broken forward' fores - she will have joint & heel probs with those feet. If not now, probably not that long down the track.


----------

